# New Kernel painfully slow and has strange error

## codejnki

I've just compiled a new kernel and it sits on the "Calculaing Module Dependancies" on bootup for what seems close to 5 minuets.  From this point the whole system takes 15 minuets before I can log in.  This is by far the slowest I've ever seen the system.

Secondyly, when eth1 tries to connect via DHCP to my cable provider I get:

af_packet.oinsmod: netpf-17 failed DhcpStart:socket address family not supported by protocol.

I THINK one of my slowness problems may be due to the fact that my processer says it's part of the "Covington" class of P2 chips and I compiled everything with -686 optimizations.  This processer is a p2-Celeron from about '98.  Could this have an effect on the overall preformance of my system?

Does anyone have any advice?

----------

## netster403

get an AMD processor ?  :Razz: 

----------

## codejnki

 *netster403 wrote:*   

> get an AMD processor ? 

 

That of course is painfully obvious.  Yet are you willing to front the cash needed to purchase said AMD system?

----------

## pjp

Does 'dmesg' have anything suspect?

----------

## sputnik1969

 *codejnki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I THINK one of my slowness problems may be due to the fact that my processer says it's part of the "Covington" class of P2 chips and I compiled everything with -686 optimizations.  This processer is a p2-Celeron from about '98.  Could this have an effect on the overall preformance of my system?
> 
> Does anyone have any advice?

 

Covington-Models don't have 2nd Level Cache, so it is VERY slow, sometimes even slower that Pentium-MMX@200MHz

But i don't think that this is your problem. Maybe you are using a Gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r9 kernel.. If this is correct try to emerge r7, it seems that r9 have problems on some computers (My SIS735 with Duron don't likes it).

----------

